# frog drowned?



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey guys today my grey legd vent was found at the bottom of a Film can filled with water. nothing appears to be wrong with it physically from what i can see then again im no vet. but has anyone ever heard of any thumbnails drowning in film cans? shes the largest one i have and could have easily climbed out. i often see all my frogs dive into the cans and come right out. never were they found at the bottom like that.

just here askign if anyone has heard or had an expierence like that.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Have you seen any aggression from any of the other frogs in the tank? The only reason I can think of for a healthy frog to die in water with an easy egress is if it was forced under while wrestling.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn dude that sucks I don't have any exeprience with thumbnails but my tincs are always in their water feature and they never have any problems.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I also think it would be from aggresion, do you think it was a female?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

sorry to hear that derek. I would probably suspect agression, but I thought that vents were fine in groups


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

It was deff a female. but i have never ever seen aggression in the viv at all no wrestling or even much interaction. there is a pool in the viv filled about a 1/4 of an inch and the 2 females often go in together or one male and each other the females. they are bold so most of the time they are always out and their viv has plenty of places for them to hide they just choose to go about there business. i was very suprised because she is the biggest vent in the viv could have easily over power the other 2 and thats me just guessing from the size.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Derek,

I've never heard of anyone having a frog die in a film canister.

Was the film can completely vertical or any degree of cant / tilt ?

Was it clear or black?

Some of my Vents get a little jumping in the film can, especially if I peer into it while one is in there.

I have seen a few other frog species wrestle, stand on another frogs head ect but I've never my vent colony do any of that....


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Dane said:


> if it was forced under while wrestling.


Sounds like an episode of CSI. . . .


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

it was the only film can sititng vertical completely and it was a clear one.
im telling you out of the frogs i have lol my vents hate me to the point they are offing them selves lol.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

I see this in my tank once in awhile one male guarding the film canister while the other hides at the bottom of the water until he leaves it was definitely aggression. These guys can climb glass they can get of of a canister. Cant say why he drowned though that's never happened to me maybe to scared to come up for air.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

wow i find that a really horrible thing... thats wayy to much aggression you only hear about that type of fear in prison.. but it was a female. and she is the larger of the 2 females in the viv and the male is the smallest of the 3. so the largest frog in the viv died due to agression? i was told the vent females didnt have alot of agression with each other.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Derek, sorry for your lost, as stated above this will happen when one frog holds the other under water and winds up drowning it, although you never saw any aggression it will happen when you are not around.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

man thats just cruel.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Frogs go to the water to die. It seems bloat would fit better. A smaller frog is going to have a hard time keeping a bigger frog down.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

frogfarm said:


> Frogs go to the water to die. It seems bloat would fit better. A smaller frog is going to have a hard time keeping a bigger frog down.


I second this. Many people think their frog drowned because it was found in a pool of water, but I believe more often than not there is another underlying problem and the frog went to the water as a last resort.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Impaction could also cause a very large frog. W/out pics or a necropsy or seeing aggression and holding it down, it`s very hard to tell.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

how old was she and was she, gravid or not? it also could have just been one of those thing and just a coincidence it happened there.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Steve,

Derek told me his film cans were always completely vertical and always had 3/4 filled with water.

What is your take on film cans being straight up and down and mostly filled with water?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

honestly i will never have a film canister full vertical especially with water in it. gravid females can have an extremely hard time getting out with wet feet and a big belly.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

They will be missed..


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have had 2 frogs drown, a female Retic startled when I opened the tank lid dove head first into a brom, I was leaving on a business trip and when I got back she had never moved and was dead. Recently I also had a male Intermedius end up face down in a brom, in the case of the retic there was no aggression with the Intermedius it may have played a part.


----------

